# Diagnosekarten, taugen die was oder ist das Geldverschwendung?



## Folterknecht (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Da ich öfter mal mit den Rechnern völlig ahnungloser Bekannter konfrontiert werde, die teilweise weder wissen was sie da eigentlich unterm Schreibtisch stehen haben, noch ne vernünftige Fehlerbeschreibung geben können, bin ich schon ne ganze Weile am überlegen, ob ich sich die Anschaffung so einer Karte (10 - 40€) lohnen würde. Es ist halt teilweise ziemlich mühsam, die Dinger teilweise komplett zu zerlegen, nur um dann fest zu stellen, daß an den Dingern eh nichts mehr zu retten ist (z.B. MB defekt.

Nun würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit dne Dingern gesammelt hat und ob es Fabrikate gibt von denen man besser die Finger läßt! 

Gruß

Folterknecht

P.S.:

Sowas z.B.:

KLICK!


----------



## Andy386 (8. Dezember 2009)

ich find die Dinger super. Wenn mal der Rechner von nem Bekannten (Standard-MB ohne POST-Codes) nicht mehr hochfährt, Billigkarte (dealextreme) rein, starten, POST-Code ablesen, freuen. 

Wenn's dann auf MB defekt hinausläuft, muss mal halt alles zerstückeln, sofern die Rechenpower noch ausreicht...


----------



## Folterknecht (8. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem MB war halt nur ein Bsp., welches extrem viel Gefummel verursacht. Nun ist es doch inzw. aber auch so, daß es MBs ganz ohne PCI-Slot nur noch mit PCIe gibt. Was mache ich denn da? Gibt es auch Karten mit PCIe und PCI-Slot? Und vor allem wo, mal abgesehen von eBay? 

Denn Hersteller aus meinem Link scheint es anscheinend auch nicht mehr zu geben, zumindest existiert die Internetadresse nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2009)

mit dem "lohnen" is halt so ne sache. du must die ergebnisse ja auch korrekt deuten, und wenn zB laut diagnose das RAM fehler hat, ist auch nicht gesagt, ob die diagnose wirklich stimmt, oder ob es vlt. doch der RAM-slot ist. 

bastelst du denn so oft an PCs rum, dass du auch rel. oft mit defekter hardware zu tun hast und NICHT die möglichkeit hast, bestimmte teile auszuschließen? zB RAM, graka in nem anderen PC testen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Dezember 2009)

Bei so einer von Dealextreme kann man nicht viel falsch machen, denn die kommt für vieleicht 5€ versandkostenfrei zu dir.


----------

